# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  WPF Control and Window issue

## StealthRT

Hey all here is a noob question regarding WPF and controls.

I download the project called *FluidKit* which comes with a hand full of examples for *3D image effects* and just *image effects* in general.

Problem I am having is that I just want *1 type* of effect out of all of those but I am unsure how to go about making a new project and copy/paste the *FluidKit* code to my new project just for that needed effect. I am needing to be able to reproduce this a couple of times in my window and not just once as I currently have.

The code is for the following:

TransitionTester.xaml

Which within that has a few settings like:

Cube (Left to Right)
Cube (Right to Left>
Cube (Top to Bottom)
Cube (Bottom to Top)
Slide (Left to Right)
Slide (Right to Left)
Flip (Left to Right)
Flip (Right to Left)

This *TransitionTester.xaml* looks to be a *UserControl*.

So I create a new WPF project and now I have the following forms:

MainWindow.xaml

TransitionTester.xaml

and of course I replace a *reference* to the *fluidkit.dll*.

Bow after copy/pasting the code from the fluidKit project to my new project I end up just having 2 errors which is astonishing to me!

The error is:
MainWindow' does not contain a definition for 'SwitchImage' and no extension method 'SwitchImage' accepting a first argument of type 'MainWindow' could be found (are you missing a using directive or an assembly reference?)

The resource "SlideTransition" could not be resolved

My MainWindow.xaml code looks like this:


```
    <Window x:Class="flipwindow.MainWindow"
            xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml/presentation"
            xmlns:x="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml"
            xmlns:d="http://schemas.microsoft.com/expression/blend/2008"
            xmlns:mc="http://schemas.openxmlformats.org/markup-compatibility/2006"
            xmlns:local="clr-namespace:flipwindow"        
            xmlns:Controls="clr-namespace:FluidKit.Controls;assembly=FluidKit"
            mc:Ignorable="d"
            Title="MainWindow" Height="350" Width="525">
        <Grid>
            <Controls:TransitionPresenter x:Name="_transContainer"
                                          MouseLeftButtonDown="SwitchImage"
                                          RestDuration="0:0:3"
                                          IsLooped="True"
                                          Transition="{StaticResource SlideTransition}">
                <Image x:Name="_image1"
                       Source="Images/img1.png"
                       Stretch="Fill" />
                <Image x:Name="_image2"
                       Source="Images/img2.png"
                       Stretch="Fill" />
                <Image x:Name="_image3"
                       Source="Images/img3.png"
                       Stretch="Fill" />
            </Controls:TransitionPresenter>
        </Grid>
    </Window>
```

And the code behind that page looks like this:


```
    namespace flipwindow
    {
        /// <summary>
        /// Interaction logic for MainWindow.xaml
        /// </summary>
        public partial class MainWindow : Window
        {
            private string _backItem = "_image1";
            private string _frontItem = "_image2";
    
            public MainWindow()
            {
                InitializeComponent();
                Loaded += TransitionTester_Loaded;
                //PlayCube();
            }
    
            private void TransitionTester_Loaded(object sender, RoutedEventArgs e)
            {
                _transContainer.TransitionCompleted += _transContainer_TransitionCompleted;
            }
    
            private void _transContainer_TransitionCompleted(object sender, EventArgs e)
            {
                SwapFrontAndBack();
            }
    
            private void SwapFrontAndBack()
            {
                string temp = _frontItem;
                _frontItem = _backItem;
                _backItem = temp;
            }
    
            private void PlayCube()
            {
                CubeTransition transition = Resources["CubeTransition"] as CubeTransition;
                //transition.Rotation = Direction.LeftToRight;
                //transition.Rotation = Direction.RightToLeft;
                //transition.Rotation = Direction.TopToBottom;
                transition.Rotation = Direction.BottomToTop;
    
                _transContainer.Transition = transition;
                _transContainer.ApplyTransition(_frontItem, _backItem);
            }
        }
    }
```

Layout looks like this:


And my *MainWindow.xaml Design* looks fine as well:



When comparing it with the *original FluidKit window*:



So any help to help me fix this error would be great!

----------

